
50 Things I Pretend to Know Now That I Am Nearing 50 - rspivak
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2016/07/50-things-pretend-know-now-nearing-50/
======
fasteo
Didn't know James before reading this. Great write-up. And his blog looks good
too.

